# [RISOLTO]aggiornamento

## matteo.pata

Ciao ragazzi ho cercato di aggiornare la mia gentoo ho aggiornato il portage e poi ho dato :

```
emerge -uavDN world
```

ma mi restituisce i seguenti pacchetti bloccati:

```
[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-119)

```

ho provato a unemerge i pacchetti ma niente da fare cosa posso fare ho letto un po' in giro ma non ho trovato niente qualcuno mi può dare una mano sono abbastanza niubbo ciao e grazieLast edited by matteo.pata on Wed May 28, 2008 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
emerge --ask --update --oneshot device-mapper 
```

poi

```
emerge --ask --update --oneshot udev 
```

se non va così allora

```
emerge -V device-mapper
```

```
emerge -1av udev
```

e riprova con l'aggiornamento del world

----------

## matteo.pata

ho provato in entrambi i casi ma niente:

```
Note_Matteo etc # emerge --ask --update --oneshot device-mapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 [1.02.10-r1]

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

poi ho dato

```
 Note_Matteo etc # emerge --ask --update --oneshot udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 [1.10]

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.5  USE="-nocxx"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="-vanilla% -xattr%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 [3.2.2-r2] USE="-old-linux%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-119 [104-r12]

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-119)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

mi da ancora dei pacchetti bloccati.

A qusto punto ho provato nell'altro modo:

```
Note_Matteo etc # emerge -V device-mapper

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

```

```
Note_Matteo etc # emerge -1av udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-119 [104-r12] USE="(-selinux)" 198 kB

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-119)

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade, 1 block), Size of downloads: 198 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

quindi sempre dei pacchetti bloccatti.....qualche idea e soluzione  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

la soluzione sta nel cercare nel forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4194802.html#4194802

----------

## Tigerwalk

sorry,

non emerge -V device-mapper ma

```
emerge -C device-mapper
```

----------

## matteo.pata

perfetto non mi da più problemi di pacchetti bloccati adesso faccio l'emerg world ciao e grazie....  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## magowiz

potresti anche modificare il titolo del thread e metterci il tag [RISOLTO]  :Wink: 

----------

## matteo.pata

mica tanto risolto perchè dagli altri post hai notato che il mio emerge world non è proprio andato a buon fine però potrei metter questo post risolto e continuare sugli altri....dici così???

----------

## magowiz

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> mica tanto risolto perchè dagli altri post hai notato che il mio emerge world non è proprio andato a buon fine però potrei metter questo post risolto e continuare sugli altri....dici così???

 

ho detto di mettere risolto a questo topic perchè per lo specifico problema hai risolto, poi hai avuto altre problematiche differenti per cui hai appunto aperto altri topic.

Cioè quello che ho capito io è che il problema nello specifico erano alcuni pacchetti bloccanti, sbaglio?

----------

## matteo.pata

allora all'inizio avevo dei pacchetti bloccatti e dopo ho risolto tramite il forum a questo punto dato un emerge world si è piantato su il dhcpcd e da li al riavvio del pc si è piantata la rete con l'errore di far partire il /sbin/depscan.sh che non combina niente...

adeesso sono fermo in quanto non ho rete e posso fare un bel niente devo far partire una live e fare il chroot come consigliato da te in un altro post....

qua metto risolto e continuo sugli altri..ciao e grazie...

----------

